# What fighter would you like to see KO'd the most?



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Slow morning, not much going on here so I figured I'd make this silly/fun thread.
What fighter currently in the UFC would you like to see knocked out cold in the middle of the cage? In the past when asked questions like this the names Tito and Brock came to mind for me. Recently names like Bones,Sonnen and Cruz comes to mind. I think all are d-bags, especially Bones.
I think I would have to go with Bones. I have seen Sonnen get beat on plenty of times in the past. I'm hoping someone knocks Bones down a few pegs. Obviously I don't want that person to be Chael. But I'd be fine if Hendo, Machida, DC or just about anyone else put him to sleep.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I've already seen Brock beat to a bloody pulp... twice. Same with Bisping but only once. I guess a Nick Diaz tops my list now.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Clay Guida hands down.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Well, I've already seen Brock beat to a bloody pulp... twice. Same with Bisping but only once. I guess a Nick Diaz tops my list now.


I'm always down to see Bisping get knocked out. Loved it when Hendo put him to sleep and when Wanderlei dropped him late in that fight. Even laughed when Kang dropped him. I expect Vitor to put Bisping out as well, that should be sweet.
But I'm a Nick Diaz fan. Even though I completely understand why people hate the guy.


demoman993 said:


> Clay Guida hands down.


Nice add.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *Well, I've already seen Brock beat to a bloody pulp... twice*. Same with Bisping but only once. I guess a Nick Diaz tops my list now.


Ice cold my friend....ice cold.

I'd have to say Ben Henderson getting KO'ed would be awesome, I can't stand him, I just can't stand him in any way, shape, form, or fashion. But honestly the reaction on Dana's face if Carmouche KO'ed Rousey would be the greatest thing ever.

So, even though I don't hate her or even dislike her, Rousey. Just to see the look on Dana's face when he put the belt on Carmouche.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Ice cold my friend....ice cold.
> 
> I'd have to say Ben Henderson getting KO'ed would be awesome, I can't stand him, I just can't stand him in any way, shape, form, or fashion. But honestly the reaction on Dana's face if Carmouche KO'ed Rousey would be the greatest thing ever.
> 
> So, even though I don't hate her or even dislike her, Rousey. Just to see the look on Dana's face when he put the belt on Carmouche.


Ah man that could be the death of WMMA in UFC lol. That would be the only downside to it. Cause I wouldn't mind someone taking Ronda down a few pegs as well. She is turning into the female Jon Jones. I liked what I saw at first but the more I hear them talk the more I hate them.

Also this place is awesome. I make a thread and I get amazing responses. You guys(and gals) are the shit!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Matt Hughes via BJ Penn death punch again.

I always enjoy Schaub getting KO'd, and I am GUTTED that we recently missed a chance of seeing it happening again. When Nog sparked him clean out I literally screamed like a girl with joy.

I'd like to see Diaz KO'd when he's taunting an opponent. It'd be hilarious. Not really a Diaz fan or hater, enjoy watching his fights but man that'd make my night. I'd settle for anyone else getting KO'd while taunting however 

Dan Henderson. Because whoever breaks that chin will have ******* steel for hands, and it'll be extremely impressive.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll agree that Bisping can be a real ass but he has kinda grown on me over the years. Doesn't mean I don't wanna see him get KO'd but he's nowhere near the top of my list after the beauty that Hendo layed onto him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Matt Riddle needs to get knocked the FCK out.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

demoman993 said:


> I'll agree that Bisping can be a real ass but he has kinda grown on me over the years. Doesn't mean I don't wanna see him get KO'd but he's nowhere near the top of my list after the beauty that Hendo layed onto him.


I guess I kind of feel the same way about Dan Hardy. I still wouldn't mind seeing him KO'd again but after what Condit did I kind of got my fix. Speaking of Condit I want him knocked out for the bullshit performance he put on vs Diaz. One of the ultimate finishers in MMA "natural born killer" flat out turning around and running pissed me off to no end.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Matt Hughes via BJ Penn death punch again.
> 
> I always enjoy Schaub getting KO'd, and I am GUTTED that we recently missed a chance of seeing it happening again. When Nog sparked him clean out I literally screamed like a girl with joy.
> 
> ...


Hands.....or feet?










No can defend.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jon Jones.

Can't stand the guy.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Alex Caceres

All day every day. 

And good shout on Matt Riddle, Grapple. Especially in that pic. Makes me want to punch him but I can't so I'm going to go outside and punch the first baby I see.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Honestly, I dont like seeing fighters KO'd just because of the repercussions it'll have on the brain.

With that being said...Jon Jones. 

He needs some ego maintainence still


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I enjoy knock outs like everybody else as part and parcel of this great sport, but i would not stoop so low as to wish to see any fighter a severe concussive blow to the head, douche bag or not.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Benavidez
Faber
Guida
Story
Gustafsson

Don't ask me why...I don't know :confused02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hands.....or feet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can only hope


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Id love to see Glover knock out Rampage.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> Honestly, I dont like seeing fighters KO'd just because of the repercussions it'll have on the brain.


Me neither but theres one or two fighters that... 



MMAnWEED said:


> With that being said...Jon Jones.


Oh OK.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rashad, Koscheck, Lew Polley, Colton Smith, Brett Rogers.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Trix said:


> Rashad, Koscheck, Lew Polley, *Colton Smith*, Brett Rogers.


Don't think you'll have to wait long. Dude has no stand-up.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brett Rogers! Yes! Any of the woman beating ****s that step into the ring. I'd take great pleasure in seeing them get injured.

And Tito Ortiz. Just cause.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I respect the fighters too much, just for how hard the sport is, to want to see that. I do agree about Dana's face if Carmouche knocks out Rousey.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HellRazor said:


> I respect the fighters too much, just for how hard the sport is, to want to see that. I do agree about Dana's face if Carmouche knocks out Rousey.


This is how I feel. They are exciting to see, but I wouldn't really wish it on any of them in particular.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Cain-again
Uberremm-so maybe he just shuts up 
Jones
Bisping
Hendricks-he turned into such a crybaby
Edgar


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This is how I feel. They are exciting to see, but I wouldn't really wish it on any of them in particular.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Would you guys be more comfortable with a beating like JDS just took? Seems like a flash KO would have less long term damage. Either way I don't have a problem with wishing for fighters to get knocked out. Most people enjoy knockouts, the fighters love when they get knockouts. They step into the ring knowing they could get knocked out. I'm not wishing permanent damage on anyone or even an injury. They can wake up seconds later and go home and have a lovely meal with the family if they want.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Would you guys be more comfortable with a beating like JDS just took? Seems like a flash KO would have less long term damage. Either way I don't have a problem with wishing for fighters to get knocked out. Most people enjoy knockouts, the fighters love when they get knockouts. They step into the ring knowing they could get knocked out. I'm not wishing permanent damage on anyone or even an injury. They can wake up seconds later and go home and have a lovely meal with the family if they want.


Well put. I think theres a difference between wishing someone would, just once, get KO'd and wishing someone would get prolonged brain damage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Would you guys be more comfortable with a beating like JDS just took? Seems like a flash KO would have less long term damage. Either way I don't have a problem with wishing for fighters to get knocked out. Most people enjoy knockouts, the fighters love when they get knockouts. They step into the ring knowing they could get knocked out. I'm not wishing permanent damage on anyone or even an injury. They can wake up seconds later and go home and have a lovely meal with the family if they want.


It's not a matter of which is worse for me. I just don't like to wish bad things like that for people. I root for the fighters I like obviously, but I don't want anything bad for the person they are against.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's not a matter of which is worse for me. I just don't like to wish bad things like that for people. I root for the fighters I like obviously, but I don't want anything bad for the person they are against.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Do you ever root for your fighter to win by KO or do you root for them to win by sub where the fighter taps out without a damaged limb or going to sleep or a decision?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Do you ever root for your fighter to win by KO or do you root for them to win by sub where the fighter taps out without a damaged limb or going to sleep or a decision?


Eh I don't really care how they win as long as they pull it off. Sub, TKO, KO, decision. It's whatever really. Like I said, they are exciting to see and it's not like I get all sad or weird about when it happens. It's part of the sport, I just don't go out and say I hope this guy gets KO'd.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Eh I don't really care how they win as long as they pull it off. Sub, TKO, KO, decision. It's whatever really. Like I said, they are exciting to see and it's not like I get all sad or weird about when it happens. It's part of the sport, I just don't go out and say I hope this guy gets KO'd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Fair enough. Interesting fan perspective. I don't want to see people hurt but I never like fights going to the cards. Especially with the incompetent judges we have in the sport today. I always want my guy to finish the fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

gazh said:


> I enjoy knock outs like everybody else as part and parcel of this great sport, but i would not stoop so low as to wish to see any fighter a severe concussive blow to the head, douche bag or not.


This^

I more or less want to see people get KO wins, rather than see someone get KO'd.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I would have to go with Nick Diaz, and then I want them to interview him after the fight.

After that, not that I don't like Rhonda, don't really have feelings one way or the other, but it would be hilarious to see the repercussions of that.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> This^
> 
> I more or less want to see people get KO wins, rather than see someone get KO'd.


I kind of get it and I kind of don't. Someone is getting knocked out either way. Why not prefer that someone to be a d-bag you don't particularly care for? Ideally all fights would be like Chuck vs Tito for me. A fighter I love beating down a fighter I hate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Fair enough. Interesting fan perspective. I don't want to see people hurt but I never like fights going to the cards. Especially with the incompetent judges we have in the sport today. I always want my guy to finish the fight.


Like I said. It's not that I dislike KO's. I just don't make it a point to hope someone in particular gets KO'd.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I kind of get it and I kind of don't. Someone is getting knocked out either way. Why not prefer that someone to be a d-bag you don't particularly care for? Ideally all fights would be like Chuck vs Tito for me. A fighter I love beating down a fighter I hate.


Idk, I guess I don't have that kind of hostility towards any fighter in the UFC. It's good to see guys get KO's and move up the ladder, but always I feel bad for the guy who gets dropped.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Like I said. It's not that I dislike KO's. I just don't make it a point to hope someone in particular gets KO'd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I understand. It makes you feel like more of a dick to say I want to see this guy get knockout then it does to just watch the guy get knocked out. Whatever works for you. I have no problems saying I hope ____ gets KTFO, but I understand not everyone wants to go that far.

EDIT: I guess I'm just more of a dick then you guys lol


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Hands down Jon Jones, although I guarantee the day he loses he'll be spouting Fedor-esque comments and quotes about he who doesn't fall doesn't stand blah blah blah


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

silva by far Was a fan till the maia fight


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Off the top of my head: Jones, Overeem, Rory, Dodson, Bisping. I would be happy with that. There are plenty more though.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Already happened to Bisping so I'm gonna leave him alone for a bit (although if Vitor does I would be happy, but if not Anderson will so it's happening soon either way)...

Otherwise, JBJ and Ronda Rousey. I wouldn't mind Bendo either...


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Ronda Rousey get knocked out... I'd also want to see Dana's face right as that happens! lol

That would probably be the end of the UFC's women's division right there...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dan Henderson. Would absolutely love it!

Then John Dodson and Ben Henderson, a distant 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I wanna see Anderson Silva get KTFO badly.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll add Nick Diaz.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

i would love to see rampage laid out.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I would say Anderson Silva, purely because I'd love to see the forums virtually implode. Would be very entertaining here for a while after that happened. haha

As for someone I don't like, pick a Diaz. (altho I do prefer seeing them dominated/frustrated for an entire fight)


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

1. Nick Diaz, I hope him getting KOed rivals Bisping/Hendo
2. Frankie Edgar, use to be a fan but him crying after a clear cut lost to Bendo in their first fight, I just want to see him either lifelessly stiff out cold on the ground.
3. Bisping, again, the first one was so awesome it deserves a 2nd.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL at everyone trying to be politically correct about how and why they like to see KOs.. 

I want to see JBJ get KTFO. I want to see Rory get KTFO. I want to see Bendo get KTFO. there are others but i have already seen them get KTFO at least once so they arent on the list.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm ready to see Jonny Hendricks eat the mat. The dude is so cocky and whiney all at the same time. IMO his fight against Ellenberger is Dana's way of reminding Mr. Hendricks who makes the fights in the UFC.

I'll be quite pleased if Jake lands a bomb on Jonny and sends him back down the ladder.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I would like to see Overeem and Koscheck both KO'd, preferably by each other at the same time lol


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I guess I kind of feel the same way about Dan Hardy. I still wouldn't mind seeing him KO'd again but after what Condit did I kind of got my fix. Speaking of Condit I want him knocked out for the bullshit performance he put on vs Diaz. One of the ultimate finishers in MMA "natural born killer" flat out turning around and running pissed me off to no end.


Condit is a warrior, man. Just ask him. He'll tell you.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Jon Jones followed by Benson Henderson followed by Matt Hughes followed by Josh Koscheck followed by Dominick Cruz.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Carlos Condit, Chris Weidman, Jon Jones, Ben Henderson and Dominick Cruz.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Would be awesome to see Benson choke on his toothpick during the intro. Fastest W in MMA history. 

Honorable mention: 

Hughes (thank you BJ and GSP)
Hendricks
Demetrious
Rory


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Nick Diaz
Jones
Rory
Cruz
Guida


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Only Jones at this point.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Roy Nelson. I don't dislike the guy, but he seems to have a chin of steel lately, so it'd be a good shocking end to a fight! Wouldn't mind seeing some knock Jones out either, but that's unlikely to happen at LHW.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Probably Bisbing. I'd also like to see Benson Henderson get KO'ed because of his holier than thou attitude.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hmmm Phil Davis,Big Country , Lombard


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hendo.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Hendo.


as in Bendo or the real Hendo?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Jon Jones

Chael Sonnen

Dan Henderson

Frankie Edgar


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure want to say Nick Diaz but I don't want to see him knocked out as much as I want him to get beaten to such a bloody pulp that its beyond belief then I want him to be forced to tap and quit.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Not sure want to say Nick Diaz but I don't want to see him knocked out as much as I want him to get beaten to such a bloody pulp that its beyond belief then I want him to be forced to tap and quit.


Yea that would be fun as well.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Not sure want to say Nick Diaz but I don't want to see him knocked out as much as I want him to get beaten to such a bloody pulp that its beyond belief then I want him to be forced to tap and quit.


i don't think Diaz will ever tap out


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Either Diaz brother when they drop their hands to taunt the other guy. After that it's a close one between Koscheck and Bisping, usually I'd put Koscheck just a bit ahead but then Bisping opens his big mouth and says something so stupid that I have to move him up the list.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Seeing Anderson, Nogueira or Aldo get knocked out in Brazil would be awesome.


----------



## flashy714 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dana White....it'd be great to see him really piss off a fighter, at a weigh-in, etc. and have the fighter give him a quick on-the-floor KO.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

<--- Never gonna happen (ihopeihopeihope) :thumb02:

GSP
Jones
Schaub


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Gsp Ko'd by anyone, but gsp ko'd by nick diaz who be the greatest thing i've ever seen, i'd instatly whip out my penis and wank on the tv screen. and then roll up the biggest joint to smoke in his honor.

bisping, rashad, or richey from the last tuf would also be in my top 5 along with gsp.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Silva getting KO'd when he clowning around would be the MMA moment of all time. So that would be my number one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Brian Stann or maybe Julian Lane in a bang fest

Id like to see Jonathan Goulet KO'd but his chin is just too strong.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

pipe said:


> Id like to see Jonathan Goulet KO'd but his chin is just too strong.


I feel some sarcasm..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

am i really the only one who wants to see rampage eat some canvas?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ape City said:


> am i really the only one who wants to see rampage eat some canvas?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ape City said:


> am i really the only one who wants to see rampage eat some canvas?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


I do but it just wont be as satisfying as seeing him bent over like a fool dripping blood from his face while he takes a Wandy-nap


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Why the hate for Rampage? I love Rampage. Even if he did knock out Chuck and made me cry. He speaks his mind and isn't afraid to talk back to the man. **** Dana White.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Why the hate for Rampage? I love Rampage. Even if he did knock out Chuck and made me cry. He speaks his mind and isn't afraid to talk back to the man. **** Dana White.


A lot of people don't like him because he got all whiney. All he did was cry that the UFC kept giving him wrestlers and he wanted to face strikers. So he gets Machida and holds him against the cage for the whole fight. Rampage was cool back in the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> A lot of people don't like him because he got all whiney. All he did was cry that the UFC kept giving him wrestlers and he wanted to face strikers. So he gets Machida and holds him against the cage for the whole fight. Rampage was cool back in the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Atleast with Rampage you don't have some fake act like Chael or someone that is too afraid to speak his mind like the majority of fighters under Zuffa. He may not always be right be he is always real.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Atleast with Rampage you don't have some fake act like Chael or someone that is too afraid to speak his mind like the majority of fighters under Zuffa. He may not always be right be he is always real.


Nick Diaz is seen as always being "real" and there are boatloads of people that would want to see him KO'd.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nick Diaz is seen as always being "real" and there are boatloads of people that would want to see him KO'd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Yeah and both have a strong fan base of their own. I for one am a fan of both.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

100% Nick Diaz, face down, unconscious like Pacquaio.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh man, that's a long list...

1. Nick Diaz
2. Jake Shields
3. Gilbert Melendez
4. BJ Penn
5. Alistair Overeem
6. Dominick Cruz
7. Rhonda Rousey


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

You aren't a big fan of the Scrap Pack are you?!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

1- Nick Diaz, Nate Diaz (while taunting, showing the "bird" or calling opponents bitches + post fight interview)
2- Jon Jones
2- Rick arrogant Story, although Maia taught him a lesson already.
3- Hector Lombard

Basically, I tend to root against those I consider arrogants even when I know they are talented fighters. 

PS: KO is part of the sport. Wishing for a KO does not imply wishing to someone to get hurt, although that is what happens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ciaci said:


> 100% Nick Diaz, face down, unconscious like Pacquaio.


There is nothing I don't hate about you.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> There is nothing I don't hate about you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


>












I should have change your sig to diss this fairy boy when I had the chance.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah...

But at least Condit wasn't using the Octagon as a pillow.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

In no particular order:

Chael Sonnen
Jon Jones
Michael Bisping
Josh Koscheck
Benson Henderson

Chael has gotten beaten twice in a row by Silva now so I kind of had my fix for him, but the d-bag is still talking his squeeky, nasal voice right into title-fights so another beatdown/KO would be great.

Bisping has kind of grown on me too but I'm still always down to see him get Ko'd.

The other three.... I want to see them get their lights turned out so badly. 


Honorable mention:

Matt Hughes. Always a delight to see him get his arrogant ass whooped.

Shaub for many different reasons, but he already got what he deserves & that Nog KO was oh so epic.

Rory Mcdonald, I don't even know why, I just ...I can't explain it. Must b the serialkiller looks.

Alex Caceres. Self explanatory

Jake Shields- I don't know, he just has an annoying face I guess

Tito
Bigfoot Silva
Nick Diaz
Rhonda Rousey

hmmm that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

mmaswe82 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Chael Sonnen
> Jon Jones
> ...


LOL that just reminds me of another funny scene from Step Brothers.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think every situation can be tied back to Step Brothers.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Why the hate for Rampage? I love Rampage. Even if he did knock out Chuck and made me cry. He speaks his mind and isn't afraid to talk back to the man. **** Dana White.


I liked him before he turned into a whiny baby. Rampage sounds like a spoiled brat. The UFC made him rich and all he does it bitch about it. 

The Machida fight really didn't help either. Rampage whined forever that no one would stand with him. What he meant was that no one would stand in front of him at let them punch him.

I just feel like he is showing up for a paycheck at this point and that drives me crazy.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Bones because I think he is about as genuine as Fast Eddies used car lot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ape City said:


> I liked him before he turned into a whiny baby. Rampage sounds like a spoiled brat. The UFC made him rich and all he does it bitch about it.
> 
> The Machida fight really didn't help either. Rampage whined forever that no one would stand with him. What he meant was that no one would stand in front of him at let them punch him.
> 
> I just feel like he is showing up for a paycheck at this point and that drives me crazy.


Yeah, he finally got a stand up fighter and he started shooting for takedowns and barely got away with it.


----------



## Flyin' Kneez (Jul 3, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm ready to see Jonny Hendricks eat the mat. The dude is so cocky and whiney all at the same time. IMO his fight against Ellenberger is Dana's way of reminding Mr. Hendricks who makes the fights in the UFC.
> 
> I'll be quite pleased if Jake lands a bomb on Jonny and sends him back down the ladder.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using VerticalSports.Com App


Cocky? 

Whiney? 

The guy beat Fitch and Kos in consecutive fights, arguably the #2 an #3 WWs in the world for the past 4/5 years, that alone should have got him a date with Georges, but he gets kampmann instead, and knocks him out before I finish warming up my pizza. Then you'd think he's a shoe in for a title shot, but he gets passed up for a guy who lost his last fight and is coming off a one year suspension for a failed drug test?!?!? How do you expect him to feel? How do you expect him to react? "yeah I just spent the past 12 months kicking everyone's ass, while some pot smoking douchbag has been seeing out his ban and talking shit about the champ, makes sense that I should fight a guy on a one fight win streak. Don't worry guys, Dana can treat me like shit, I'm just happy to be here"


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Flyin' Kneez said:


> Cocky?
> 
> Whiney?
> 
> The guy beat Fitch and Kos in consecutive fights, arguably the #2 an #3 WWs in the world for the past 4/5 years, that alone should have got him a date with Georges, but he gets kampmann instead, and knocks him out before I finish warming up my pizza. Then you'd think he's a shoe in for a title shot, but he gets passed up for a guy who lost his last fight and is coming off a one year suspension for a failed drug test?!?!? How do you expect him to feel? How do you expect him to react? "yeah I just spent the past 12 months kicking everyone's ass, while some pot smoking douchbag has been seeing out his ban and talking shit about the champ, makes sense that I should fight a guy on a one fight win streak. Don't worry guys, Dana can treat me like shit, I'm just happy to be here"


Dude, have you read the thread title? This is a place for crude comedy, not serious debate.


Anyway...

#1 Ben Henderson. Twat. I pray to Jesus everyday this c*unt gets knocked the feck out.

#2 Dan Henderson. What a knob. Slow plodding toothless zombie. I cant wait see Lyoto show him what's what.

#3 Roy Nelson. Just to see if it can be done.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> #3 Roy Nelson. Just to see if it can be done.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was about to say Roy got TKOed by The Pitbull then noticed Bresko posted a nice video.

Hendo, cuz I've never seen him get knocked out. Rampage cuz it would have to be a serious barrage of striking to take em out.

Chael for fun. Of course the LHW title holder. Kos. It's been a really long while since Diaz got TKOed and man he took like 30 shots before the ref called it off and he was still awake. Some fighters have a natural protective barrier. 

But man, Hendo is fought all the heavy hitters and he hasn't been phased. I don't get it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

That Arlovski fight was bullshit. Roy was working a submission in the first round when the idiot ref stood them up.. and then when Roy was knocked down, the ref pulled an early stoppage.


clearly Strikeforce wanted Arlovski to win.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He'd actually let go of the kimura before it was stood up. He didn't have anything locked and AA had defended it well. Still a BS stand up I agree but AA wasn't in serious trouble. Thought the stoppage was ok. Maybe a bit early but seen much much worse. Roy was done anyways, an extra 1-2 punches would of been for aesthetics only.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Rory Macdonald, GSP, Cain Valesquez (again), Jon Jones, Clay Guida, Frankie Edgar, Jon Fitch (again), Mighty Mouse.

I believe Rory Mac is at the top of my list


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Overeem. Someone needs to knock the steroids right out of that veiny blob.

Rory Mac just because he's too cocky in the cage and gives a creepy psychotic vibe outside it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

K R Y said:


> He'd actually let go of the kimura before it was stood up. He didn't have anything locked and AA had defended it well.


yeah, I remembered that part wrong... Still, Roy was in side control.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

to those saying nick diaz he already has by jeremy jackson its on youtube, probably jon dodson just because he is so annoying and I want all his confidence to leave his body as soon as he sees the flashlight in his face


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Dodson is a good call, can't stand that weird little bugger. He looks and acts like a 12 year old kid.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hellholming said:


> yeah, I remembered that part wrong... Still, Roy was in side control.


Oh it was a horrible, horrible stand up I know. All the AA love I have can't blind me to that


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Zafersan said:


> Rory Macdonald, GSP, Cain Valesquez (again), Jon Jones, Clay Guida, Frankie Edgar, Jon Fitch (again), Mighty Mouse.
> 
> I believe Rory Mac is at the top of my list


Damn you're a sadistic one...haha! Everyone you named have been knocked out before pretty much with the exception of the LHW title holder which I would gladly pay to see. The way I see it Rory got TKOed, GSP the same, Clay got beat up on many occasions...haha, Frankie x 2 against Maynard even though he somehow came back, Fitch vs Hendricks of course, and Mighty Mouse...can those flyweights even get knocked out. 

Oh I'd like to add another to my list...Hector Lombard.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

El Bresko said:


>


I was hoping for a more conclusive "knocked the f*uck out" type affair as opposed to taking some punches and falling over mainly because he's totally exhausted. basically, I want to see Nelson Ko'd while he's still fresh.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The way Lombard is spouting off how the UFC are scared to give him Silva makes me agree Mercy! After how bad he looked against Boestch he should stfu and just win a few fights first.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I was hoping for a more conclusive "knocked the f*uck out" type affair as opposed to taking some punches and falling over mainly because he's totally exhausted. basically, I want to see Nelson Ko'd while he's still fresh.


You can note in this video he was rocked because he had little face hair. Today, as a grizzly bear, maybe impossible... 



> to those saying nick diaz he already has by jeremy jackson its on youtube...


And now it's here too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9jDFGyFw3Q

PS: What a gentleman Jackson helping Diaz after he was left alone struggling to stand up. This is showing respect to your opponent at the moment, althought he turned out a major SOB...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> But man, Hendo is fought all the heavy hitters and he hasn't been phased. I don't get it.


He has been phased and wobbly, Anderson got him rocked and then subbed him and im sure Fedor rocked him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I think he gets a pass then


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Ricci and Macdonald. ******* winedrinking, fashionista twats.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Anderson. Not because I dislike him or want to see him hurt, but just because it would be so monumental if someone came in and just cracked him and it would really shake up the UFC.

If we're talking about just who would I like to see get smashed, then Bones. If someone came out against Bones and just ran across the cage and hit him with a flying knee then finished him off with punches when he did his little crawl move, sure they'd get DQ'd, but they'd also probably get an immediate rematch and possibly the KO would break Jones mentally. He already doesn't like getting hit as it is, if someone came out and just brutalized him, legally or otherwise, he might cave in permanently. He seems like the type to me.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, he finally got a stand up fighter and he started shooting for takedowns and barely got away with it.


Ya the fact he even shot for a take down in that fight pissed me off to no end. Rampage was known for his slams initially in Pride, so it isn't like we should necessarily have been shocked he did that. The problem is leading up to that fight he bitched about the UFC feeding him wrestlers. To go for a take down after all thought out of desperation. Bah. 



El Bresko said:


>


The stand up in that fight pissed me off so much. Who stands the fighters up when was is going for a sub.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Ape City said:


> The stand up in that fight pissed me off so much. Who stands the fighters up when was is going for a sub.


The shenanigans at the end of the Arlovski/Cruz fight were even worse.


----------

